# The ultimate mod?



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

hahaha very posh!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it's cool til they're filled by someone telling you to take the trashout


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

now that is damned funny


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I suppose a fork hit would mean a scraped ankle


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

this is a totally awesome mod


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

ha!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You need to repost that with a Hot woman in a bikini wearing them.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> You need to repost that with a Hot woman in a bikini wearing them.


no fat girls


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

treefork said:


> You need to repost that with a Hot woman in a bikini wearing them.


I think theres a type of bikini called 'The Slingshot'


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Rapier said:


> You need to repost that with a Hot woman in a bikini wearing them.


I think theres a type of bikini called 'The Slingshot'
[/quote]


----------

